# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Helsingin metron asemaväli

## Knightrider

Minua on jo pitkään mietityttänyt, miksi Helsingin metron asemaväli on mitä on. Se ei palvele kaikkia radan varrella, mutta sitä ei voi myöskään kutsua maisevia halkovaksi, nopeaksi yhteydeksikään. Keskustassa se on nopein väline, mutta keskustan ulkopuolella se ei päihitä autoilijoita eikä ole paljoa linjuriakaan vauhdikkaampi väline. Liityntäliikennettä, jota voisi osittain korvata lisäasemilla, tarjoaa mm. h80 (Roihupelto kokonaisuudessaan), h81 (Siilitien ja Herttoniemen välillä jos olisi asema, h81 jäisi siltä osin tarpeettomaksi), h94(38% matka-ajasta vietetään radan varrella) h94A/B (Karpalotie/Kurkimäki on radan vierellä), h95 (bussi surraa Mellunmäen ja Kontulan asemien välisellä alueella 8 minuuttia per suunta) ja h98 (Puotilantie-Rastila-Vuosaari). Helsingissä on poikkeuksellisen pitkä asemaväli. Lisäasemat vähentäisivät paljon liityntämatkoja ja täten nopeuttaisivat monen matkaa. Lisäliityntäpysäköintipaikoillekin on tarvetta, sillä paikoitus on tiukalla. Kuitenkin Östersundomiin pitäisi tällöin jo miettiä jotain muuta.

Lisäasemien lisäksi vaihtoehtona olisi asemien karsiminen - miksikö? No, jos kapasiteetti uhkaa loppua, voidaan harkita niiden asemien, joilta suorat bussit keskustaan olisivat liityntäliikennettä nopeammat, poistamista käytöstä. Asemat ovat suuri kustannus, jotka vaativat kalliita remontteja ja paljon sähköä. Kulosaaren, Siilitien ja Puotilan asemat ovat suhteellisen vajaassa käytössä. Siilitien asemalta Herttoniemen asemalle menee jo nyt ruuhkassa h58 5 minuutin välein suoraan Itäväylää. Puotilasta pääsisi h93/h95/h97/h97V:llä Itäkeskukseen 5 minuutissa (josta menee sekä Mellunmäen että Vuosaaren junat). Kulosaaresta kulkee h16 Kalasatamaan, Hakaniemeen ja kohta myös Kaisaniemeen ja R-torille. h16+h58+h58B+h59-nippua ei tarvinne useaa minuuttia odotella ja Herttoniemeen hurahtaakin 3 minuutissa, jos metroon on tarvetta päästä. Kontulan aseman bussiterminaali on toimimaton ratkaisu joten sen voisi suunnitella uudelleen. Harvennettujen asemien ratkaisu voisi toimia myös niin, että Östersundomin pikaraitiotie lähtisi keskustasta ja menisi Itäväylää Östersundomiin, pysähtyen 500m välein. Metro pysähtyisi vain suurimmissa keskuksissa. Ratikka toisi myöskin turvaa (sekä edullisen hätäratkaisun) metrokatkosten ajaksi. Tietenkin "kun on jo rakennettu" on suuri kynnys harkita edes hitustakaan hyvin ylläpidettyjen asemien lakkauttamista.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tietenkin "kun on jo rakennettu" on suuri kynnys harkita edes hitustakaan hyvin ylläpidettyjen asemien lakkauttamista.


Ja vielä suurempi kynnys on harkita Kulosaaren aseman lakkautusta, koska se on vastikään uusittu kokonaan.

Mutta valitsin vaihtoehdoista keskimmäisen, koska asemia on nykyisin sopivasti, eikä matka-aikakaan ole liian pitkä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Ei ollenkaan hullumpi avaus! Tällaisia entä jos -juttuja kannattaa ainakin ajatusleikkeinä pyörittää. Sellainen on oikein opettavaista. Turhan usein pohditaan vain sitä, miksi asiat ovat niin hyvin juuri sellaisina kuin ne ovat. Itse en ainakaan vielä äänestä, koska en osaa sanoa, mikä olisi paras vaihtoehto.

----------


## aki

Uusista väliasemista pidän järkevänä toteuttaa vain Roihupellon, silä saataisiin korvattua linja h80 ja tulisi myös nykyistä parempi yhteys Lanternaan niille jotka käyttävät joukkoliikennettä. Kurkimäki, Vesala ja Siilitien/Herttoniemen välinen asema olisivat turhan kalliita investointeja saatuihin hyötyihin nähden, käyttäjämäärät jäisivät todennäköisesti melko pieniksi eikä ne korvaisi nykyisiä bussilinjoja koska ihmiset eivät kävele kovin pitkiä matkoja metroasemille. Esimerkiksi Hiihtomäentieltä tai Kettutieltä olisi suhteellisen pitkä matka uudelle asemalle joten linjaa h81 tarvittaisiin edelleen.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ja vielä suurempi kynnys on harkita Kulosaaren aseman lakkautusta, koska se on vastikään uusittu kokonaan.


Tällaiset muutostyöt kyllä toteutetaan sen verran pitemmillä tähtäimillä, ettei ehkä jää ihan niin paljon harmittamaan. Jos ajatellaan asemien sulkemista vaikkapa kymmenen vuoden päähän. Tuolloin Kulosaari olisi nauttinut uutuudenhohdostaan jo sen kymmenen vuotta ja Siilitie yhdeksän. Olisikohan tuolloin remonttiin käytetty noin miljoona euroa, tai allekin, per asema jokaista tulevaa käyttövuotta kohden?

Itse tykkään Knightriderin ajatuksesta! Visioin itsekin muutaman pointin verran:

Ratikka Östersundomiin voisi yhtä hyvin "oikaista" Laajasalosta.Kulosaareen tietenkin pitäisi tuolloin vetää ihan oma linjansa  Sörnäisistä(/Keskustasta). Mieluiten tietenkin niin, että päivitetty  linja 16 kulkisi kiskoilla  :Wink: .  Entä mistä kiskoille tilaa sillalla? Kevyen liikenteen väylät tylsän,  pölyävän ja meluisan autotien rinnalla voisi hyvinkin siirtää omalle  rinnakkaiselle sillalle nykyisen eteläpuolelle.Ratikalla saadaan pysäkki/asema joko Roihuvuoren kupeeseen tai Roihupeltoon suunnitellun metroaseman sijaan. Ja miksei myös Länsi-Herttoniemeen (Eränkävijäntorille), jos vain nopeus saadaan vähintään kohtalaiseksi (eli voi mielellään olla harvempikin kuin puolen kilometrin pysäkkiväli. Nyt visioidaan pikaratiikkaa).Puotila ei ole ongelma, kun asemalta Itäkeskukseen kävelee jo nyt sisätiloissa melkein koko matkan ja alueen ohitse halki kulkee useita bussilinjoja joita on muutenkin järjestelty uusiksi viime aikoina. Plus tietenkin voisi hypätä nykyisen aseman kohdalla Östersundomista tulevaan ratikkaan ja köröttellä suoraan keskustaan.Kalasatama tuskin omaa metroasemaa olisi tarvinnut, kun ratikalla, busseilla ja Sörnäisten metroasemaltakin pääsisi. Mutta niin pahaa kuin ajatus tekeekin, jättäisin itse Kalasatamaan aseman ja sulkisin radikaaliuttani Sörnäisten aseman!Menköön Kaisaniemikin! Samoin Ruoholahti (kun Lauttasaari avataan)!
 :Redface: 




> Mutta valitsin vaihtoehdoista keskimmäisen, koska asemia on nykyisin sopivasti, eikä matka-aikakaan ole liian pitkä.


Ei se olekaan liian pitkä ainakaan vielä. Mutta ajattele lähijunamaisemman Metron etuja niille, jotka asuvat pitemmällä. Ja varsinkin metron laajennusmahdollisuuksia tulevaisuudessa. Harvennettu versio on varmasti tervetulleempi Kirkkonummelta Porvooseen kuin nykyinen "hidasmetro". Ja kappasta vain: Helsingissä olisikin kaksi metroa, kevyt ja raskas. Raskaan integrointi lähijunaverkostoon voisi alkaa todenteolla.  :Smile: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 8:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 8:05 ----------

Niin, äänestin asemien harventamisen (pysyvän) puolesta, mutta asia ei tietenkään ole niin yksiselitteinen. Hyvä vaihtoehto ja korvaava yhteys niille, joilta asema poistuisi, pitäisi ehdottomasti saada. Asemien sulkeminen tuosta noin vain ei tule kuuloonkaan.

----------


## hmikko

> Harvennettu versio on varmasti tervetulleempi Kirkkonummelta Porvooseen kuin nykyinen "hidasmetro". Ja kappasta vain: Helsingissä olisikin kaksi metroa, kevyt ja raskas. Raskaan integrointi lähijunaverkostoon voisi alkaa todenteolla.


Putosin kärryiltä. Mikä tässä olisi se kevyempi metro?

Helsingin metron asemaväli on kai aika tyypillinen muihin aikakauden nopeisiin metroihin verrattuna, ainakin nykytilassaan historian varrella lisättyjen asemien jälkeen. Nopeus on geometrian ansiosta hyvää tasoa, metroksi. Sanoisin, että ongelma syntyy vain siitä, että rataa suunnitellaan nyt jatkettavaksi liian kauas. Kaikki kiertyy jälleen kaupunkirakenteeseen. Östersundom on yksikertaisesti liian kaukana, Saunalahti alkaa olla kipurajoilla ja Kirkkonummi selkeästi liian kaukana. Miksi Helsingin pitää levittäytyä Sipoonkorpeen? Nähtävästi siksi, että tiivistämistä ei osata tai haluta. Metron voi tietysti muuttaa lähipikajunaksi asemia poistamalla, mutta kuinka suurta joukkoa se palvelisi ja mitä maksaisi kaupungin tiivistämiseen verrattuna? Mielestäni jo tehdyt investoinnit ovat sitä luokkaa, että nyt pitäisi metron nykyisestä reitistä, Ruoholahti-Matinkylä mukaan lukien, tehdä tehdä tiivistä kaupunkia ja mieluummin lisätä kuin vähentää asemia.

(Kaisaniemen metroaseman hylkääminen toisi tietysti Helsinkiin ison metropolin tunnelmaa, niissä kun vissiin kuuluu voida tehdä luolaretkiä käytöstä poistetuille metroasemille.)

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Putosin kärryiltä. Mikä tässä olisi se kevyempi metro?


Se luultavasti 1000 mm:n raiteita pitkin kulkeva kiemurtelija, jonka verkosto voisi tulevaisuudessa näyttää jotakuinkin saman kaltaiselta kuin mitä ammoisina aikoina on piirrelty kartoille.  :Wink: 




> Metron voi tietysti muuttaa lähipikajunaksi asemia poistamalla, mutta kuinka suurta joukkoa se palvelisi ja mitä maksaisi kaupungin tiivistämiseen verrattuna?


Ajattelin niin, että kaupunkia tiivistetään nauharatikan (/-metron) varrelle ja nykymetro hoitaisi pitkältä tulevien matkoja sekä esimerkiksi hakaniemeläisten asiointia Itäkeskuksessa tai Lanternassa. Tällaiset yhteydet voisi olla ihan varteenotettavakin vaihtoehto kehämarkettien syntymiselle. Pitää vain saada ihmiset kulkemaan sinne "kauas" Itä-Helsinkiin jollain muulla kuin "hitaalla" metrolla tai omalla autolla (jota monella kantakaupungissa asuvalla ei edes ole).

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ei se olekaan liian pitkä ainakaan vielä.


Ajattelinkin matka-aikaa vain nykyisen (+Länsimetron/Östersundomin) metron pohjalta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minua on jo pitkään mietityttänyt, miksi Helsingin metron asemaväli on mitä on.


Karttaa katsoessa näyttää suunnilleen siltä, että metroasemia on sijoitettu kaupunginosittain. Eli arvelen suunnittelijoiden ajatelleen, että yksi asema kaupunginosaa kohden on sopivaa. Tämä ajattelu sopii yhteen mm. 1950-luvulla suunnitellun Tukholman metron periaatteiden kanssa. Asemaväli on siten muodostunut rakennettujen alueiden maantieteen mukaan.

Yksi metron suunnitteluperiaate oli nopeus. Metron oli tarkoitus olla nopeudeltaan kilpailukykyinen autoilun kanssa. Tämän ajateltiin toteutuvan korkean linjanopeuden kautta. Ei siis välitetty siitä, kauanko menee aikaa päästä metroasemalle, kunhan itse metro kulkee nopeasti. Siinä mielessä tässä on oltu oikeassa, että nopeasti kulkeva juna luo ihmiselle mielikuvan nopeasta välineestä, vaikka itse matka-aika olisi pitkä. Tämähän on nähty Espoon metron kanssa. Ihmiset uskovat metron olevan nopea, vaikka tosiasiassa matka-aika pitenee.

Metron linjanopeus on nyt noin 40 km/h kun asemaväli on keskimäärin 1,1 km. Jos asemia olisi lisää kaksinertainen määrä, ei asemien väliseltä alueelta tarvittaisi liityntäliikennettä. Silloin linjanopeus laskisi ja olisi 27 km/h. Jos taas asemia harvennettaisiin puoleen, linjanopeus olisi 54 km/h. Tässä tapauksessa linjanopeus kaksinkertaistuu, kun asemaväli nelinkertaistuu.

Olisiko muutos suuntaan tai toiseen hyödyksi?

Jos ajatellaan, että liityntäliikenne lisää matka-aikaa 4 minuuttia vaihdossa + keskimäärin 15 km/h nopeudella lasketun linnuntie-etäisyyden, asia ei olekaan enää suoraviivainen  sananmukaisesti. Asemavälin kasvattaminen puolesta kilometristä ja liityntäliikenteeseen siirtyminen lisäävät nousu- ja poistumispysäkkien välistä matka-aikaa aluksi, mutta sitten matka-aika alkaa laskea, kun liityntämatkan osuus alkaa kasvaa.

9 km:n metromatkan pituudella optimi asemaväli on 23 km, jolloin kokonaismatkan keskinopeudeksi tulee lähes 35 km/h. Jos metromatkan osuus on 15 km, optimialue on 24 km, jolloin kokonaiskeskinopeus on noin 40 km/h. 3050 km:n matkallakin optimi on 4 km. Pitkillä asemaväleillä kokonaiskeskinopeutta pystyy lisäksi kasvattamaan suuremmalla nopeudella asemien välillä. Jos asemaväli on 4 km ja metromatkan osuus 30 km, kokonaiskeskinopeudeksi tulee 48 km/h kun junan nopeus on metron 80 km/h. Mutta Sm1-2 -junien 120 km/h nopeudella kokonaiskeskinopeudeksi tulee 64 km/h ja matka-ajan parannus on 6 minuuttia 40 minuutin matka-ajasta.

Paljon on puhuttu, että metro on huono kompromissi ratikan ja junan välillä. Ja siltähän tämä näyttää. Optimaalinen toisen tason järjestelmän pysäkkiväli tuntuu olevan sitä, mikä on paikallisjunaverkkomme pysäkkiväli.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Muuten ihan hyvä laskelma, mutta käsittääkseni suurin osa metron matkustajista ei käytä liityntää. Se muuttaa tilanteen aika totaalisesti.

----------


## 339-DF

> Muuten ihan hyvä laskelma, mutta käsittääkseni suurin osa metron matkustajista ei käytä liityntää. Se muuttaa tilanteen aika totaalisesti.


"Suurin"? Onko tuo n tuolla ihan tarkoituksella? Mikä lähde Sinulla on tähän?

Voihan se tietysti olla niin, että liityntäbussi koetaan idässä niin epämiellyttäväksi, että vain metroasemalle kävelijät viitsivät metroa käyttää ja muut menevät autoilla sinne minne ovatkaan menossa. Mutta kyllä minulla kuitenkin se käsitys on, että erittäin merkittävä osa idän metromatkustajista tulee metron äärelle bussilla, henkilöautolla tai ainakin polkupyörällä. Tämä on kuitenkin vain käsitys. Pitäisi saada faktaa pöytään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Muuten ihan hyvä laskelma, mutta käsittääkseni suurin osa metron matkustajista ei käytä liityntää.


Oletkohan koskaan edes käynyt Itä-Helsingin metroasemilla. Turhaanhan varmaan ne liityntäbussit ajelevat. Eiköhän Laajasalostakin tuhannet kaupunkilaiset kävele reippaasti joka aamu Herttoniemeen. Ole hyvä ja esitä meille se metroasemien käyttäjätilasto, johon käsityksesi perustuu. Jos et sitä esitä, osoitat, ettet oikeasti tiedä asiasta vaan kirjoitat, miten haluaisit asian olevan.




> Se muuttaa tilanteen aika totaalisesti.


Metron liityntäliikenteen osuudella ei ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, mitä edellisessä viestissäni laskin. Liityntäliikenteen kokonaismatka-aika ja keskinopeus ovat mitä ovat, on matkustajia vuorokaudessa yksi tai 10.000. Matkustajamäärä ei ole tekijänä niissä laskutoimituksissa, joilla keskimatka-aika ja kuvan käyrät lasketaan.

Voit tietenkin haaveilla siitä, että yhdyskuntarakenne olisi sellainen, jossa kaikki asuvat metroaseman ympärillä olevissa korkeissa kerrostaloissa, joiden välissä ei edes ole katuja liityntäbusseille. Siten kaikkien on pakko kävellä metroon. Mutta jos katsot ympärillesi, et näe tällä seudulla sellaista missään. Eikä kehitys tule kulkemaan niin, että muutamaa sataa metriä kauempana metroasemista olevat rakennukset hylätään ja ehkä hävitetään, jotta kaikkien olisi pakko muuttaa metroasemalle. Päin vastoin, kaupunkirakennetta pyritään tiivistämään eli rakentamaan kaikkialle lisää. Se lyhentää matkustamisen tarvetta, mikä on liikenteen kehittämisen kannalta tavoite.

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Muuten ihan hyvä laskelma, mutta käsittääkseni suurin osa metron matkustajista ei käytä liityntää. Se muuttaa tilanteen aika totaalisesti.


Vaikkei käyttäisikään (mikä ei kyllä taida pitää paikkaansa), ne bussit, joilla on laskettu kuljetettavan ehkä noin 2/3 metromatkustajista, kulkevat joka tapauksessa.

Tiedän kyllä, että viimeisen kymmenen vuoden aikana tilanne on paikoin muuttunut. Liityntäliikennejärjestelyt, ajamatta jääneet vuorot (joita HKL-bussiliikenteellä/Helsingin bussiliikenteellä oli taannoin paljonkin Itä-Helsingin linjoilla) ja nykykaluston väitetty huono kunto on ainakin minun tuttavapiirissä vaikuttanut tosi paljon. Tiedän monia, jotka ovat vaihtaneet viiden minuutin bussimatkan vähintään 20 minuutin kävelyyn lähimmälle metroasemalle.

----------


## petteri

> "Suurin"? Onko tuo n tuolla ihan tarkoituksella? Mikä lähde Sinulla on tähän?
> 
> Voihan se tietysti olla niin, että liityntäbussi koetaan idässä niin epämiellyttäväksi, että vain metroasemalle kävelijät viitsivät metroa käyttää ja muut menevät autoilla sinne minne ovatkaan menossa. Mutta kyllä minulla kuitenkin se käsitys on, että erittäin merkittävä osa idän metromatkustajista tulee metron äärelle bussilla, henkilöautolla tai ainakin polkupyörällä. Tämä on kuitenkin vain käsitys. Pitäisi saada faktaa pöytään.



Tästä joukkoliikennefoorumin ketjusta löytyy Joonan laskelma, jonka mukaan vain noin 25% Kulosaaren sillan itäpuolelle kulkevista metromatkoista on vaihdollisia suoranaisesti liityntäliikennejärjestelmän takia. Tuota laskelmaa käydään ketjussa läpi useammalla sivulla eikä siitä minusta löydy virhettä.

http://jlf.fi/f20/5951-kivenlahden-metro/index10.html

Valtaosa matkustajista ei siis käytä liityntää Kulosaaren sillan itäpuolella.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tästä joukkoliikennefoorumin ketjusta löytyy Joonan laskelma, jonka mukaan vain noin 25% Kulosaaren sillan itäpuolelle kulkevista metromatkoista on vaihdollisia suoranaisesti liityntäliikennejärjestelmän takia. Tuota laskelmaa käydään ketjussa läpi useammalla sivulla eikä siitä minusta löydy virhettä.
> 
> http://jlf.fi/f20/5951-kivenlahden-metro/index10.html
> 
> Valtaosa matkustajista ei siis käytä liityntää Kulosaaren sillan itäpuolella.


Siis sinulla ei ole väittämällesi luotettavaa lähdettä. Jos kaikista metromatkoista 44 % on liikennetutkimuksen mukaan liitynnällisiä ja kahden erillisen lähteen numeroita yhdistelemällä saa tuloksen, että 25 % on liitynnällisiä, niin kumpikohan on lähempänä totuutta? Kyllä tämä asia käytiin läpi viittaamassasi ketjussa, mutta lienet lukenut sitä vahvasti valikoiden.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Siis sinulla ei ole väittämällesi luotettavaa lähdettä. Jos kaikista metromatkoista 44 % on liikennetutkimuksen mukaan liitynnällisiä ja kahden erillisen lähteen numeroita yhdistelemällä saa tuloksen, että 25 % on liitynnällisiä, niin kumpikohan on lähempänä totuutta? Kyllä tämä asia käytiin läpi viittaamassasi ketjussa, mutta lienet lukenut sitä vahvasti valikoiden.


Nyt pitänee tarkentaa käsitteitä, että keskustellaan edes suunnilleen samasta teemasta. Miten määritellään liityntä? Onko jokainen matkaketju, jossa käytetään jossain vaiheessa jotain muuta kulkuneuvoa kuin metroa liitynnällinen? Onko liityntä sama asia kuin bussimatkan jossain kohdassa sisältävä matkaketju? Ja onko vaihdolla ja liitynnällä eroa? Pitääkö metron palvelua arvioida eri tavalla eri alueilla eli esikaupungeissa ja kantakaupungissa?

Liikennetutkimuksen mukaan 44 % kaikista metromatkan sisältävistä matkaketjuista sisältää myös bussimatkan. Mutta niistä suuri osa on lyhyttä metrolla kulkemista Kampin, Elieliaukion ja Rautatientorin busseihin tai busseista.

Samaisen liikennetutkimuksen mukaan itä- helsingistä ja kantakaupunkiin (9 -aluejaon alueiden 1 ja 5 väliset matkat) suuntautuvissa metronousun sisältävissä matkoissa on 39 % mukana bussi yhtenä kulkuneuvona ja 20 % ratikka, 1 % juna, 7 % henkilöauto, 42 % matkoista oli täysin vaihdottomia.

Kun tuossa ylempänä mainitussa ketjussa arvioitiin metroa ja siihen liittyvää bussilinjastoa esikaupungeissa,  itäisen metroalueen bussinousujen määrä oli karkean arvion mukaan noin 26 % metronousujen määrästä. Tuosta on toki osa myös asiointimatkoja, jotka eivät liity metroon.

Tuon perusteella tehty arvio, että noin 25 % Kulosaaren sillan itäpuolella kulkevista metromatkoista on vaihdollisia suoranaisesti liityntälinjastojärjestelmän takia, vaikuttaa olevan minusta hyvinkin linjassa myös liikennetutkimuksen kanssa.  Busseihin vaihdetaan yleisesti metrosta yleisesti Kampissa, Elielinaukiolla, Sörnäisissä ja Herttoniemessäkin, kun ei olla menossa kohteeseen, joka on metrolinjan varrella, joten bussimatkoja on paljon myös matkaketjun kantakaupungin päässä.

Tarkoista luvuista voidaan toki vääntää kättä, mutta joka tapauksessa suurin osa metromatkustajista ei käytä idässä bussia, vaan kävelee tai pyöräilee asemalle, se on ihan selvä.

----------


## kouvo

> Tiedän monia, jotka ovat vaihtaneet viiden minuutin bussimatkan vähintään 20 minuutin kävelyyn lähimmälle metroasemalle.


Kansanterveydellisestihän tämä ei ole mitenkään huono vaihtoehto. Todennäköisesti monet ovat kuitenkin vaihtaneet liityntäbussin suoraan omaan autoon, mitä ei voi pitää kovinkaan suotuisana kehityssuuntana, muuta kuin ehkä länsimetron kieroutuneen kapasiteettivähennyslogiikan kannalta. 

Mitä itse ketjun äänestykseen tulee, niin oma ääneni lähtee noista vaihtoehdoista väliasemien lisäämiselle. Mitä vähemmän metroa jatketaan, sitä suuremmilta vahingoilta liikenne- ja yhdyskuntasuunnittelussa vältytään. Väliasemien lisääminen kasvattaa matka-aikaa nykyisellä reitillä ja osaltaan ehkä hillitsisi haluja laajennellä metroa kauemmaksi itään/länteen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Äänestin kolmatta vaihtoehtoa eli kannatan sellaista ajatusta että Vuosaaren haaran ja Mellunmäen haaran junat pysähtyisivät vuorotellen asemilla Siilitie, Kulosaari, Kalasatama, Sörnäinen, Koivusaari, Keilaniemi, Tapiolan urheilupuisto ja Niittykumpu. Silloin metron matka-aika nopeutuisi lähijunuen tasolle, ja olisi varsin tärkeää sitten kun Östersundomin ja Kivenlahden jatkeet olisivat käytössä. Junanvaihto olisi kuitenkin nopeaa koska kaikki junat käyttäisivät samoja laitureita. 

Lisäksi ehdotan että jos metron liikennöintiä pidennetään esim klo 0200 asti, niin suljettuina olisivat jotkut pienemmät ja syrjässä olevat asemat jotta vartiointi ja järjestyksenpito olisi helpompaa kun vain keskeiset asemat olisivat avoinna. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Harri Turunen

Äänestin asemien lisäämisen puolesta, mutta en sillä etteikö yhteyksiä voisi nopeuttaakin. Mitäs jos Itäkeskuksesta vedettäisiin tunneli suoraan Kalasataman metroaseman alle ja sieltä edelleen yhdistäen nykyiseen rataan ennen Sörnäisten asemaa? Täällä on mainittu Kulosaaren silta jonkinlaisena pullonkaulana, niin ratkeaisi tuo samalla, kun tulisi uusi yhteys veden alta. Mikäli Roihuvuoreen ei tehtäisi asemaa, niin vain tuo Kalasataman "alakerta" ja tarvittavat liittymäjärjestelyt jäisivät kalliiksi rakenteiksi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Äänestin asemien lisäämisen puolesta, mutta en sillä etteikö yhteyksiä voisi nopeuttaakin. Mitäs jos Itäkeskuksesta vedettäisiin tunneli suoraan Kalasataman metroaseman alle ja sieltä edelleen yhdistäen nykyiseen rataan ennen Sörnäisten asemaa? Täällä on mainittu Kulosaaren silta jonkinlaisena pullonkaulana, niin ratkeaisi tuo samalla, kun tulisi uusi yhteys veden alta. Mikäli Roihuvuoreen ei tehtäisi asemaa, niin vain tuo Kalasataman "alakerta" ja tarvittavat liittymäjärjestelyt jäisivät kalliiksi rakenteiksi.


Kulosaaren silta ei ole vaunumäärän pullonkaula vaan matkustajamäärän. Vaunumäärän pullonkaula on koko metrolinja. Siksi Kulosaaren sillan kohdalle ei voi lisätä vaunukapasiteettia ilman, että sitä lisätään kaikkialle muuallekin, johon niitä vaunuja ajetaan. Jos meillä olisi tunneli Sörnäisistä Itäkeskukseen, ne junat pitäisi päättää Sörnäisiin.

Ainoa aidosti hyödyllinen tapa tehdä tuo olisi ajaa junat pikana koko tuo väli. (Sellaista ilmeisesti ehdotat, mutta en silti ymmärrä, miten tuo Roihuvuoren asema sitten liittyy tähän.) Se pitäisi kustannukset edes kuviteltavissa olevalla tasolla, vaikka siltikin todella kalliina, ja myös hyödyttäisi aidosti metrolinjaa, kun pikametrot voisivat ajaa kauemmas. Mutta rata olisi vedettävä keskustaan asti.

Tulisi siitä silti radan hinnaksi ainakin 300 miljoonaa, ja vaadittavat asemat olisivat tyyliin Rautatientori, Hakaniemi, Kalasatama ja Itäkeskus. Ainakin 30 miljoonaa kappale, todennäköisemmin 50-60. Yhteishinta 500-600 miljoonaa. Ei kovin kesää tulisi tälle projektille.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Samaisen liikennetutkimuksen mukaan itä- helsingistä ja kantakaupunkiin (9 -aluejaon alueiden 1 ja 5 väliset matkat) suuntautuvissa metronousun sisältävissä matkoissa on 39 % mukana bussi yhtenä kulkuneuvona ja 20 % ratikka, 1 % juna, 7 % henkilöauto, 42 % matkoista oli täysin vaihdottomia.


Jos 42 % matkoista on täysin vaihdottomia, silloin 58 % on vaihdollisia. 42 % ei ole suurin osa, vaan 58 % eli vaihdolliset matkat.

Laskemissani käppyröissä vaihdollinen matka on hyvin selkeästi ymmärrettävä: sellainen matka, jossa matkaketju sisältää kaksi nousua, toisen metroon ja toisen bussiin.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Laskemissani käppyröissä vaihdollinen matka on hyvin selkeästi ymmärrettävä: sellainen matka, jossa matkaketju sisältää kaksi nousua, toisen metroon ja toisen bussiin.


Nyt puhuttiin kuitenkin liityntämatkoista eikä kaikista vaihdollisista matkoista. Siis niistä matkoista, jotka ovat liityntämetrojärjestelmän myötä muuttuneet vaihdolliseksi. Liityntämatkan voisi määritellä vaikka sellaiseksi, että se on selkeästi vaihdollinen korvike suoralle bussille. Monet metroon vaihdot eivät ole tällaisia. Sörnäisissä bussista metroon vaihtajat eivät tule liityntäbussista, koska se olisi joka tapauksessa vaihdollinen matka. Rajaa ei tietenkään voi määritellä yksiselitteisesti, koska mikä tahansa matka voitaisiin teoriassa järjestää aina suoralla bussillakin. Vanhaan Itä-Helsingin suorien bussien linjastoon vertaamalla on kuitenkin melko helppo määritellä, mitkä bussit ovat liityntäbusseja ja seurausta liityntäpainotteiseen metroon siirtymisestä.

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Ainoa aidosti hyödyllinen tapa tehdä tuo olisi ajaa junat pikana koko tuo väli. (Sellaista ilmeisesti ehdotat, mutta en silti ymmärrä, miten tuo Roihuvuoren asema sitten liittyy tähän.) Se pitäisi kustannukset edes kuviteltavissa olevalla tasolla, vaikka siltikin todella kalliina, ja myös hyödyttäisi aidosti metrolinjaa, kun pikametrot voisivat ajaa kauemmas. Mutta rata olisi vedettävä keskustaan asti.


Mielessäni oli kuvio, että aikanaan Mellunmäestä ja mahdollisesti Vuosaaresta jatkavat metrojunat käyttäisivät tätä ohitustunnelia. Näille varmaankin riittäisi harvahko vuoroväli (esim. 15 min).

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Sörnäinen-Pasila yhteyttä "ehdottelin" joskus vuosia sitten, joten jospa nyt koplaan tämän ohitustunnelin tuohon, mutta sillä muutoksella, että Sörnäinen skipataan ja vaihto olisi Kalasatamassa. Tällöin voisi ottaa Roihuvuorenkin mukaan ja tihentää vuoroväliä.


Itse asiassa nyt vasta ymmärsin, että puhuit tosiaan Roihuvuoresta, kun itse taas ajattelin Roihupeltoa. No joo, sen ymmärrän paremmin.

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Itse asiassa nyt vasta ymmärsin, että puhuit tosiaan Roihuvuoresta, kun itse taas ajattelin Roihupeltoa. No joo, sen ymmärrän paremmin.


Kerkesitkin kommentoida sillä aikaa kun poistin siteeraamasi osuuden. Poistin tekstin kun vähän tarkemmin asiaa mietin: tulisi joko pakkovaihto pitkämatkalaisille keskustaan suuntaaville tai sitten linjakuviosta monimutkainen, kun pitäisi tarjota vaihtoehtoisia linjoja Pasilaan ja keskustaan menijöille.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nyt puhuttiin kuitenkin liityntämatkoista eikä kaikista vaihdollisista matkoista. Siis niistä matkoista, jotka ovat liityntämetrojärjestelmän myötä muuttuneet vaihdolliseksi.


Tuo viitattu tilasto-osio oli Itä-Helsingin ja kantakaupungin väliset metromatkat. Kulosaaren sillan yli tapahtuvat metromatkat varmaan olisivat kaikki entisiä suorien bussiyhtyeyksien matkoja. Nyt niistä osa on pelkkiä metromatkoja (42 %) ja loput metromatkoja, joihin sisältyy liityntä. Tosin tilasto sisältänee myös ne useamman kuin yhden nousun matkat, joissa se toinen nousu tehdään kantakaupungin puolella. Ratikka- ja junanousut ovat tällaisia (20 % ja 1 %), mutta tilasto ei erotele sitä, mikä osa niistä on sellaisia, joissa on myös bussinousu. Näitä prosentteja kun ei voi laskea yhteen, minkä näkee siitä, että kun kaikki esitetyt prosenttiluvut laskee yhteen, tulee enemmän kuin 100 %.

Luotettava tieto olisi tieto siitä, miten moni metromatkustaja tulee tai lähtee metroasemilta idän liityntäbusseilla. Näyttää siltä, että se ei yksiselitteisesti selviä mistään. Olennainen viestini oli aiemmin, että ei voi eikä pidä yhdistää kahden eri lähteen lukuja, koska peruste luvuille on ilmeisestikin erilainen. Sen osoittaa se, että kahden lähteen luvuista saatu tulos on ristiriidassa samaa tarkoittavaan tulokseen joka on laskettu yhdestä tutkimusaineistosta.

Kansan kielellä havainnollistettuna, kun otetaan kengän- ja paidannumero voidaan saada lasketuksi sama luku joka on henkilön ikä. Se ei kuitenkaan todista, että ikä on laksettavissa paidan- ja kengännumerosta.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Luotettava tieto olisi tieto siitä, miten moni metromatkustaja tulee tai lähtee metroasemilta idän liityntäbusseilla. Näyttää siltä, että se ei yksiselitteisesti selviä mistään. Olennainen viestini oli aiemmin, että ei voi eikä pidä yhdistää kahden eri lähteen lukuja, koska peruste luvuille on ilmeisestikin erilainen. Sen osoittaa se, että kahden lähteen luvuista saatu tulos on ristiriidassa samaa tarkoittavaan tulokseen joka on laskettu yhdestä tutkimusaineistosta.


Tuo luku idän bussiliitynnästä ei toki yksiselitteisesti selviä mistään, mutta se on joka tapauksessa reilusti alle 39 % ja merkittävästi yli 20 %. Ehkä voi olla 25 % muutaman prosentin liian matala luku, mutta tuskin oikeakaan luku tuosta kovin montaa prosenttiyksikköä ylöspäin heittää. Mutta minusta eri tietoja yhdistelemällä idän bussiliitynnän käyttö on erittäin todennäköisesti 24-33 % välissä.  Siihen tulee toki ehkä 6 % henkilöautoliityntää päälle.

Vaikka idän liityntäbussien käyttölukua ei ole olemassa, kyllähän sitä kannattaa haarukoida. Täällä tässäkin ketjussa on heitelty arvioita, jotka ovat ihan selkeästi hyvin paljon yläkantissa, se antaa väärän kuvan siitä, kuinka moni metron käyttäjistä on kävelyetäisyydellä.

Ja jos verrataan metro tai kuvitteellista suoriin bussilinjoihin perustuvaa järjestelmää toisiinsa, kannattaa huomioida, että myös bussijärjestelmässä "bussiliityntäprosentti" on suurempi kuin nolla ja samoin henkilöautoliitynnän prosentti. Eli oikea vertailukohta ei ole tilanne, jossa bussijärjestelmässä vaihtoja ei idässä ole. Niitä bussijärjestelmässäkin jonkin verran, vaikka toki vähemmän kuin metrojärjestelmässä.

----------


## ultrix

Mahdollistaako metron kapasiteetti sellaisen improvisoinnin, että Östersundomin suunnasta tulevat junat skippaisivat Siilitien ja Kulosaaren? Nopeutus noin 1,52 min.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mahdollistaako metron kapasiteetti sellaisen improvisoinnin, että Östersundomin suunnasta tulevat junat skippaisivat Siilitien ja Kulosaaren? Nopeutus noin 1,52 min.


Kun tuo nopeutus lähenee jo vuoroväliä, niin vastaus on selvä: ei.

----------


## kouvo

> Mahdollistaako metron kapasiteetti sellaisen improvisoinnin, että Östersundomin suunnasta tulevat junat skippaisivat Siilitien ja Kulosaaren? Nopeutus noin 1,52 min.


Eipä taida mahdollistaa, ainakaan tynkäjunilla. Tosin helsingissä käsite ruuhkametro on aika kaukana siitä mitä sillä yleensä tarkoitetaan.

----------


## hmikko

> Mahdollistaako metron kapasiteetti sellaisen improvisoinnin, että Östersundomin suunnasta tulevat junat skippaisivat Siilitien ja Kulosaaren? Nopeutus noin 1,52 min.


Tokko olisi kaksihaaraisessa systeemissä paljon vaikutusta sillä, että toisen haaran junat jättävät yhteisellä osuudella pari asemaa väliin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuo luku idän bussiliitynnästä ei toki yksiselitteisesti selviä mistään, mutta se on joka tapauksessa reilusti alle 39 % ja merkittävästi yli 20 %.


Siis mitä? Jos pelkkien metromatkojen osuus on 42 % metrolla tehdyistä matkoista, mistä keksit että 100-42 on reilusti alle 39 %? Vai mistä tuon 39 % keksit?

Antero

----------


## sane

> Siis mitä? Jos pelkkien metromatkojen osuus on 42 % metrolla tehdyistä matkoista, mistä keksit että 100-42 on reilusti alle 39 %? Vai mistä tuon 39 % keksit?
> 
> Antero


Miksi lasku 100-42 % antaisi idässä liityntäbussia hyödyntävien matkustajien lukumäärän? Kuten itsekin aikaisemmin jo sanoit, vaihdetaan metrosta muihin välineisiin myös kantakaupungin puolella, jolloin tuosta laskusta tuleva 58 % ei kerro oikeastaan yhtään mitään. Huomattavasti luotettavamman arvion antaa _mielestäni_ laskelma, jossa on verrattu Itä-Helsingin bussilijaston matkamääriä metron matkamääriin Kulosaaren sillan kohdalla. Mikäli tämä laskelma todellakin kertoo, että Itä-Helsingin bussilijaston matkamäärät ovat 25 % metron matkamääristä, ei bussiliityntää idässä voi mitenkään käyttää kuin 25 % metromatkustajista, jolloin suurin osa matkustajista ei sitä käytä.

----------


## petteri

> Siis mitä? Jos pelkkien metromatkojen osuus on 42 % metrolla tehdyistä matkoista, mistä keksit että 100-42 on reilusti alle 39 %? Vai mistä tuon 39 % keksit?


No. Selitetään tarkemmin.

On olemassa kaksi eri käsitettä vaihdollinen matka ja bussiliitynnällinen metromatka.

Metromatkan sisältävä matkaketju, joka sisältää bussiliityntäosuuden Kulosaaren sillan itäpuolella on bussiliitynnällinen metromatka. Metromatkan sisältävä matkaketju, josta vaihdetaan johonkin muuhun kulkuneuvoon on vaihdollinen metromatka

*Bussiliitynnällinen matka on siis eri asia kuin vaihdollinen matka.*  Mainitsemasi 58 % on vaihdollisten kantakaupungin ja idän välisten metromatkojen määrä. Vaihto voi olla bussiin, ratikkaan, henkilöautoon tai junaan kummassa päässä matkaketjua vaan.

Liikennetutkimuksessa on tutkittu Itähelsingistä ja kantakaupunkiin (9 -aluejaon alueiden 1 ja 5 väliset matkat) suuntautuvien metronousun sisältävien matkojen muut kulkuvälineet samalla matkalla ja saatu seuraavat tulokset(Prosentit ovat yli 100 %, koska samalla matkalla voi olla eri kulkuneuvoja.)
Bussi 39 %
Ratikka 20 %
Juna 1 %
Henkilöauto kuljettajana 3 %
Henkilöauto matkustajana 4 %
Ei mikään edellisistä 42 %

Koska itä-Helsingissä kulkee vain busseja (ja henkilöautoja), liikennetutkimuksen perusteella ei ole millään mahdollista, että yli *39 %*  käyttäisi bussiliityntää Kulosaaren sillan itäpuolella kantakaupungin ja Itä-Helsingin välisillä matkoilla. 

Mutta tuo ei ole koko totuus, noissa luvuissa ei ole eritelty, missä matka on tapahtunut eli onko se tapahtunut Kulosaaren sillan itä- vai länsipuolella eli vain osa noista bussimatkoista on liityntämatkoja. Koska kantakaupungissa kulkee paljon busseja, minusta voidaan olettaa, ettei niiden matkustajien määrä, jotka käyttivät bussia vain kantakaupungin puolella on merkittävä.

Tässä ketjussa Joona on laskenut seuraavasti: http://jlf.fi/f20/5951-kivenlahden-metro/index10.html 




> Varsin heikosti nopealla hakemisella löytyi dataa, mutta karkean arvion sain laskettua. Liityntälinjaston kehittämisselvityksestä poimin liityntälinjojen arkivuorokauden yhteenlasketun nousumäärän 47210. Itä-Helsingin metroasemien nousumäärät otin Wikipediasta, johon ne on HKL:n sivuilla aiemmin olleista taulukoista otettu. Metroon nousuja oli yhteensä 90544. Olettamalla raa'asti, että kaikki metromatkat ovat välillä Itä-Helsinki - Keskusta ja kaikki bussimatkat ovat metroliityntää välillä metroasema - muu pysäkki. Lasketaan 47210 / 2 / 90544 = 0,26 eli Itä-Helsingissä noin neljäsosa metromatkoista on liitynnällisiä.


Tuo aika raaka tapa laskea ja siinä varmaan myös virhemarginaalia, mutta tuskin tuo myöskään kauhean kaukana todellisuudesta on. Tuossa voi toki olla muutaman prosentin heitto, mutta varmaan oikealla hehtaarilla ollaan. 

Toisaalta se, että kantakaupungin ja Itä-Helsingin välisistä metromatkustajista 39% käyttää bussia, antaa minusta ymmärtää, että liityntäbussien käyttäjien määrä Itä-Helsingissä olisi ehkä vähän alle tai yli 30 %. Kantakaupungissa kulkee kuitenkin paljon busseja ja vain kantakaupungissa kulkevia ratikoitakin käyttää sentään 20 % metromatkustajista.

Minusta noiden lukujen perusteella voi minusta tehdä johtopäätöksen, että idässä liityntäbussia käyttävien määrä kantakaupunkiin suuntautuvilla metromatkoilla mahtuu erittäin todennäköisesti 24-33 % haarukkaan. Toki noiden lisäksi idässä henkilöautoliityntää käyttänee idässä 6-7 % metromatkustajista. 

Toki jotta voitaisiin saada parempi arvio liitynnästä seuraavan liikennetutkimuksen kysymyspatteristoa pitäisi muokata tai saada tarkempaa tietoa idän bussien matkustajamääristä ja kohteista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miksi lasku 100-42 % antaisi idässä liityntäbussia hyödyntävien matkustajien lukumäärän?


Kysyin, koska Petteri ei selvittänyt, miksi hän väitti liityntämatkojen osuudeksi 39 %.




> Koska itä-Helsingissä kulkee vain busseja (ja henkilöautoja), liikennetutkimuksen perusteella ei ole millään mahdollista, että yli *39 %*  käyttäisi bussiliityntää Kulosaaren sillan itäpuolella kantakaupungin ja Itä-Helsingin välisillä matkoilla.


Muuten hyvä, mutta et selitä sitä, miten ilman liityntää matkustavien määrä voi olla 42 % ja liityntää käyttävien määrä 39 %. Mitä matkoja jäljelle jäävät 19 % ovat?

Jos on tilastoitu, että Kulosaaren sillan ylittävistä 42 % ei käytä liityntää, se on ainoa luotettava tieto. Muu on päättelyä, arvausta tai toiveita. Liityntäliikenteen käyttämättömyyden ainoa vaihtoehto on liityntäliikenteen käyttö, joka ei voi olla muuta kuin 58 %. Se, kuka matkustaa bussilla ja missä ei selviä sillä tiedolla, joka tutkimuksessa on kerätty. Koska tätä tietoa ei ole kysytty.

On myös hyvä ymmärtää se, että prosentteja ei voi laskea yhteen tai erikseen tietämättä, mistä prosentit on laskettu. Pitää olla tieto niistä matkojen ja nousujen määristä, joista osuuksia lasketaan. Sitä tietoa ei tässä nyt ole.




> Lasketaan 47210 / 2 / 90544 = 0,26 eli Itä-Helsingissä noin neljäsosa metromatkoista on liitynnällisiä.


Laskitko kuvan 3 luvuista PDF:n sivulta 5? Koko päivän nousujen summa on noin 47.000, mutta siinä on myös nousut busseihin metroasemilta. Jos ne jätetään pois, nousuja on noin 28.500, aika lailla enemmän kuin 47.000/2. Mutta jos halutaan välttää vaikutusta bussien käytöstä Itä-Helsingin sisäisiin matkoihin, on mielekkäämpää käyttää kuvan lukuja aamutunnille klo 78. Ilman metroasemien nousuja nousumäärä on 4460 (lokakuu 2004). Jos tätä verrataan Kulosaaren sillan huipputunnin matkamäärään, ollaan runsaassa 40 %:ssa. On tämä sitten oikein tai väärin, se on kuitenkin aika lailla eri luku kuin 26 %.

Minulla ei ole lokakuun 2004 Kulosaaren sillan matkustajamäärää klo 78 ja toisaalta, onhan joku liityntälinjojen aamukäyttäjistäkin menossa muualle kuin metroon. Edelleen, mainitusta kartasta puuttuvat Viikin bussien käyttäjät. Ihan pieni määrä ei ole se mikä sieltä metroon vaihtajia tulee.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Muuten hyvä, mutta et selitä sitä, miten ilman liityntää matkustavien määrä voi olla 42 % ja liityntää käyttävien määrä 39 %. Mitä matkoja jäljelle jäävät 19 % ovat?


Yritetäänpä nyt sitten selittää tätä asiaa tavalla, joka voisi ehkä toimia koululaisillekin.

On myös olemassa erilaisia kulkuneuvoja esimerkiksi:
Metro, joka on iso punainen kaupunkijuna, joka kulkee Helsingissä myös maan alla. 
Bussi, sellainen iso laatikon muotoinen kumipyöräinen joukkoliikenneväline

On olemassa kaksi eri sanaa, jotka tarkoittavat eri asiaa: VAIHTO ja BUSSILIITYNTÄ.

Vaihto tavataan V-A-I-H-T-O ja bussiliityntä tavataan B-U-S-S-I-L-I-I-T-Y-N-T-Ä. Ne EIVÄT tarkoita samaa asiaa. Vaihto metrosta toiseen kulkuvälineeseen voi tapahtua missä vaan. Taas metron osalta bussiliitynnällä tarkoitetaan metroon johtavien bussien käyttöä liityntään Kulosaaren sillan itäpuolella. (Itä on suunnilleen Itäkeskuksen, Mellunmäen ja Vuosaaren  suunnassa kun katsotaan Helsingin keskustasta.)

Näiden käsitteiden ymmärtäminen on hyvin keskeistä asian ymmärtämisen takia, joten nyt 
ennen kuin jatkan selitystä, haluaisin nyt ensin tehdä pienen pistokokeen, jotta voisin varmistaa, että käsitteet ovat kohdallaan. Kun olet vastannut näihin kysymyksiin oikein, jatkan sitten selitystä

Tässä siis muutama kysymys, joihin toivoisin vastausta, vinkkinä voin kertoa, että vastaus löytyy kovin läheltä.

1) Mikä on vaihdon ja bussiliitynnän ero kun puhutaan Helsingin metrosta?
2) Mitä tarkoitetaan Kulosaaren sillan itäpuolisella metrolla?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:59 ----------




> Mutta jos halutaan välttää vaikutusta bussien käytöstä Itä-Helsingin sisäisiin matkoihin, on mielekkäämpää käyttää kuvan lukuja aamutunnille klo 78. Ilman metroasemien nousuja nousumäärä on 4460 (lokakuu 2004). Jos tätä verrataan Kulosaaren sillan huipputunnin matkamäärään, ollaan runsaassa 40 %:ssa. On tämä sitten oikein tai väärin, se on kuitenkin aika lailla eri luku kuin 26 %.


Kulosaaren sillan matkustajamäärä keskustan suuntaan aamun huipputuntina on ilmeisesti noin 11500 matkustajaa tunnissa(luku vuodelta 2000). Oletetaan vaikka, että 75 % Itä-Helsingin bussinousuista on aamuruuhkassa liityntää metroon ja 25 % muuta matkustusta, eiväthän kaikki bussimatkustajat metroon vaihda. 

Silloin tuolla laskutavalla bussiliityntää käyttäisi 75 %*(4460/11500) = 29 % metromatkustajista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Silloin tuolla laskutavalla bussiliityntää käyttäisi 75 %*(4460/11500) = 29 % metromatkustajista.


Kuten tästä nähdään, on hyvin helppoa päättää ensin tulos ja keksiä sitten, minkälaisella laskutoimituksella siihen voidaan päästä, kunhan vain valitsee sopivasti lähtöarvot. Tällaista menetelmää Helsingin metron kanssa on käytetty vuosikausia, esimerkiksi kun todisteltiin, että hyötyjen ja kustannusten suhde ei muutu, vaikka hinta kasvaisi kuinka. Joten hyvinhän tämä sopii sinulle tähän. Eikä näsäviisastelusi asiassa auta, jos et kykene vastaamaan asiallisesti yksinkertaiseen kysymykseen. Johon muuten on osittainen vastaus, mutta ilmeisesti et sitä ymmärrä.

Siksi toiseksi, alkuperäisen asian kanssa tällä ei ole mitään tekemistä. Laskin, miten asemaväli vaikuttaa metromatkustajan kokonaismatkan keskinopeuteen, kun otetaan huomioon tarve käyttä liityntäliikennettä. Se on asia, jolla ei ole mitään tekemistä Itä-Helsingin metron nykyisen liityntäliikenteen matkamäärien kanssa. Itse ryhdyit väittelemään asiasta ja moittimaan minua siitä, mitä sinä itse kirjoitit. Olkiukko jälleen.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Eikä näsäviisastelusi asiassa auta, jos et kykene vastaamaan asiallisesti yksinkertaiseen kysymykseen. Johon muuten on osittainen vastaus, mutta ilmeisesti et sitä ymmärrä.


Kysymyksestäsi päätellen ymmärryksen puute metron liityntäliikenteen aiheuttamista vaihdoista ja muista vaihdoista näyttää olevan sinulla. Ymmärrän hyvin, että petteri alkaa vääntää asiaa rautalangasta, kun lukuisat aiemmat viestit tässä ja aiemmissa viestiketjuissa eivät ole saaneet viestiä uppoamaan.

----------


## Dakkus

Kysymys Anterolle:

Onko mahdollista, että mainitsemassasi luvussa on mukana myös vähintään yksi sellainen matka, jossa vaihdetaan metrosta bussiin asemilla Ruoholahti, Kamppi, Rautatientori, Kaisaniemi, Hakaniemi, Sörnäinen, Kalasatama *ja* jossa metroon on noustu jollain asemista Mellunmäki, Vuosaari, Kontula, Rastila, Myllypuro, Puotila, Itäkeskus, Siilitie, Herttoniemi, Kulosaari?

Olisiko mahdollista, että jos tällaisen matkan tekijä olisi päätynyt haastateltavaksi tutkimuksessa, johon antamasi luvut perustuvat, hänen matkansa olisi tilastossa tulkittu liityntäliikenteeksi?

----------


## late-

> Muuten hyvä, mutta et selitä sitä, miten ilman liityntää matkustavien määrä voi olla 42 % ja liityntää käyttävien määrä 39 %. Mitä matkoja jäljelle jäävät 19 % ovat?


Joskohan minä yrittäisin, kun et selvästikään suostu lukemaan Petterin kirjoituksia asiallisesti. 

Tilastossa *ei ole* ilman liityntää matkustavien määrä. Tilastossa on ainoastaan matkat, joihin ei sisälly minkäänlaista vaihtoa. Tämä osuus on 42 %. Siksi argumenttisi on lähtökohtaisesti väärä, koska vetoat tuohon lukuun ilman liityntää matkustavien määräänä.

Tilastosta sen sijaan selviää kiistatta, että metronousun sisältävistä matkoista mainittujen alueparien välillä 39 % sisältää myös bussinousun. Koska kaikki liityntäliikenteen matkat tehdään bussilla, tämä on liityntämatkojen ehdoton yläraja näillä matkoilla. Osa bussinousun sisältävistä matkoista on muita kuin varsinaisia liityntäliikenteen matkoja. Esimerkiksi sellaisia, joissa Vallilan suunnalta ajetaan bussilla Sörnäisiin ja matkustetaan itään (alueparirajaus poistaa länteen suuntautuvat matkat). Siten varsinaisen liitynnän osuus on pienempi kuin tämä yläraja, mutta aineistosta ei pysty arvioimaan miten paljon pienempi.

Erikseen mainittu idän liityntäbussilinjaston kokonaisnousujen ja idän metroasemien käyttäjämäärien suhde on sekin hyvin suoraviivainen tapa haarukoida liitynnän osuutta. Itse asiassa se on suoraviivaisuutensa takia todennäköisesti tarkempi kuin kuvaajiesi piirtämiseksi tarvittavat laajemmat yksinkertaistavat oletukset. Kummatkin ovat kuitenkin perusteltavissa ja tuottanevat kohtuullisen arvion.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko mahdollista, että mainitsemassasi luvussa on mukana myös vähintään yksi sellainen matka, jossa vaihdetaan metrosta bussiin asemilla Ruoholahti, Kamppi, Rautatientori, Kaisaniemi, Hakaniemi, Sörnäinen, Kalasatama *ja* jossa metroon on noustu jollain asemista Mellunmäki, Vuosaari, Kontula, Rastila, Myllypuro, Puotila, Itäkeskus, Siilitie, Herttoniemi, Kulosaari?


Nyt en ole varma, mitä lukua tarkoitat. Mutta oletan, että tarkoitat erotusta 100-42-39 = 19. Tässä: 100 = 100 % eli kaikki matkat. 42 = 42 % eli matkat, joilla on matkustettu vain metrolla, ei muulla kulkutavalla. 39 = 39 % eli matkat, joiden pääkulkutavaksi on merkitty metro ja on mainittu, että tällä matkalla on käytetty myös bussia.

Joten kysymykseni Petterille oli, mitä on laskutoimituksesta jäljelle jäävä 19 % osuus kaikista matkoista.

Kaikki tarkoittaa tässä matkoja, joiden pääkulkutavaksi on merkitty metro ja ne ovat matkoja, joissa on matkustettu Itä-Helsingin ja kantakaupungin välillä, siis _todennäköisesti_ metrolla Kulosaaren sillan yli. Korostan sanaa todennäköisesti, koska vaikka osa matkasta tehtäisiin metrolla, se osa ei välttämättä kulje Kulosaaren sillan yli. Esimerkkinä matka bussi 98 + Metro ItäkeskusHerttoniemi + bussi 59, kun matkakohteena on Pasila.

Siis kysyt, onko mahdollista, että erotuksessa 100-42-39 = 19 on matkoja, joihin sisältyy vaihto bussiin jollain metroasemalla Kulosaaren sillasta länteen. Itse asiassa koko kysymys on väärä, sillä laskutoimitus 100-42-39 on irrelevantti. Se johtuu siitä, 42 % on ainoa kaikkiin matkoihin verrattava osuus, koska vain siinä osuudessa matkat ovat yhden nousun matkoja. Kaikki muut luetellut prosenttiosuudet, kuten 39 % bussin sisältäviä matkoja, ovat kahden tai useamman nousun matkoista laskettuja, joten niitä ei voi verrata yhden nousun matkoihin tai kokonaisiin matkoihin eli vähentää kokonaisista matkoista.

Oikein asetettu kysymyksesi siis on, onko muissa kuin yhden nousun metromatkoissa ja yhden tai useamman metro- ja bussinousun sisältämissä matkoissa sellaisia matkoja, joissa on bussinousu Kulosaaren sillan länsipuolella. Vastaus tähän on ei, sillä sellaiset matkat kuuluvat yhden tai useamman bussinousun matkoihin, jotka on kirjattu siihen ryhmään, jonka osuus on 39 % (niistä matkoista, joiden pääkulkutapa on metro).

Itse asiassa en voi tätäkään tietää varmasti, koska vastaus riippuu siitä, miten matkapäiväkirjamerkinnät on tulkittu näiksi prosenteiksi. Sillä jos on kysymyksesi mukainen matka Siilitien metroasema  Töölöntori ja Töölöntorille on matkustettu bussilla, se on matka, jossa pääkulkutapa (luultavasti, matkapäiväkirjan pitäjän tekemän valinnan mukaan) on metro, mutta matkalla on käytetty myös bussia. Jos minä olisin kirjaamassa päiväkirjamerkintöjä, kirjaisin tämän niin, että pääkulkutapa on metro ja muu kulkutapa bussi. Ja se menee edellä selitetyssä jaottelussa siihen ryhmään, josta on syntynyt 39 %. Siis ei ryhmään, joka on pelkkien metromatkojen ja ryhmän 39 % erotus, joka ei ole edes mielekäs laskutoimitus.

Arvaanko oikein, että te muut keskustelijat ette ole selvittäneet itsellenne, miten tässä referoidut prosentit ovat syntyneet ja miten matkapäiväkirjatutkimus on tehty? Minusta ainakin vaikuttaa siltä. Tutkimus ja kyselylomake sekä sen täyttöohje on esitetty HSL:n julkaisussa _Liikkumistottumukset Helsingin seudun työssäkäyntialueella 2008_, julkaisun numero 10/2010.

Em. julkaisun lopusta näette, että lomakkeessa kysytään matkan kulkutavat järjestyksessä ja sitten, mikä on pääkulkutapa. Tutkimuskysymys on Millä kuljitte matkan pääasiassa. Pääkulkutapa jää tutkittavan henkilön päätettäväksi, ja se voi myös vaihdella. Henkilö voi pitää pääkulkutapana sitä, jolla matka kesti pisimpään tai sitä, jolla tehtiin pisin matka etäisyytenä.

Petteri väittää, että näillä tiedoilla todistetaan, että vain vähäinen osa (alle 70 %) metrolla tehdyistä matkoista on liityntämatkoja, joilla Petteri näyttää tarkoittavan ainoastaan matkoja, joihin sisältyy bussimatka Kulosaaren sillan itäpuolella. Mutta näillä tiedoilla ei voida sitä osoittaa. Se johtuu siitä, että muihin prosenttiosuuksiin kuin siihen, jossa matka on tehty vain metrolla, lasketaan matkoja, joihin voi sisältyä nousu muuhun välineeseen kuin Itä-Helsingin liityntäbusseihin, tai bussin käyttöön voi sisältyä Dakkuksen esimerkin mukaan matka, jossa ei käytetä Itä-Helsingin liityntäbussia. Mutta ryhmään bussi voi sisältyä myös matka, jossa on käytetty bussia enemmän kuin kerran. Tässä tapauksessa ei tiedetä, onko tulosten koodaaja merkinnyt tästä matkasta bussi-ryhmään kaksi vai yhden bussin käytön.

Kun siis ymmärtää, miten tiedot on kerätty ja miten kerätyt tiedot on tallennettu ja niistä laskettu prosentteja, ymmärtää, ettei näiden tässä esillä olleiden prosenttiarvojen perusteella voi sanoa muuta varmaa, kuin että *42 % niistä matkoista, joiden pääkulkutavaksi vastaaja on merkinnyt metro, on sellaisia, joissa on käytetty vain metroa, joten 58 %:ssa näistä matkoista on käytetty myös jotain muuta kulkutapaa kerran tai useamman kerran*. Mihinkään muuhun eivät numerot anna eksaktia vastausta, vaikka saattavat antaa viitteitä.

Ja lisäksi. Ne matkat, joiden pääkulkutavaksi on merkitty metro, eivät ole ainoita matkoja, joihin sisältyy nousu metroon. Vaihdollisia metronousun sisältäviä matkoja on siis enemmän kuin ne matkat, joiden pääkulkutapa on metro. Ja näiden matkojen olemassaolo vähentää pelkästään metronousun sisältävien matkojen osuutta kaikista metronousun sisältävistä matkoista.




> Tilastossa *ei ole* ilman liityntää matkustavien määrä. Tilastossa on ainoastaan matkat, joihin ei sisälly minkäänlaista vaihtoa. Tämä osuus on 42 %.


Eikö tämä osa metrolla tehdyistä matkoista ole mielestäsi ilman liityntää matkustavien matkoja? Siis kun ei vaihdeta, ei myöskään käytetä liityntää. Petterin väittämä on, että pelkkiä metromatkoja olisi yli 70 % metrolla tehdyistä matkoista. Miten voi olla, jos tilastossa niitä on vain 42 %, eikä silloinkaan ole vielä laskettu kaikkia metronousun sisältäviä matkoja?

Late, minä olen yrittänyt kirjoittaa asiallisesti toisin kuin Petteri. Nytkin yritän vääntää metron virtakiskosta, mistä on kysymys ja mitä näistä tiedoista voi saada irti. Toivottavasti sinä, Kuukanko ja Petterikin nyt ymmärrätte, mitä näillä luvuilla voi todistaa ja mitä ei.

Ja vielä kerran. Näillä vaihdottomien ja vaihdollisten metromatkojen osuuksilla ei ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, että metron asemavälillä on jokin liitynnän sisältävän matkan kokonaiskeskinopeuden suhteen osoitettava optimi. Siitä tässä ketjussa piti keskustella, mutta Petteri halusi kääntää keskustelun muuhun.

Antero

----------


## teme

En nyt jaksa tähän pidemmin syventyvä, mutta tässä on nyt jotain hämärää, tai mun data on päin honkia:



> Varsin heikosti nopealla hakemisella löytyi dataa, mutta karkean arvion sain laskettua. Liityntälinjaston kehittämisselvityksestä poimin liityntälinjojen arkivuorokauden yhteenlasketun nousumäärän 47210. Itä-Helsingin metroasemien nousumäärät otin Wikipediasta, johon ne on HKL:n sivuilla aiemmin olleista taulukoista otettu. Metroon nousuja oli yhteensä 90544. Olettamalla raa'asti, että kaikki metromatkat ovat välillä Itä-Helsinki - Keskusta ja kaikki bussimatkat ovat metroliityntää välillä metroasema - muu pysäkki. Lasketaan 47210 / 2 / 90544 = 0,26 eli Itä-Helsingissä noin neljäsosa metromatkoista on liitynnällisiä.


Aikoinaan kopsannut nousumäärät matkustajakyselystä, ja niiden mukaan 80-sarjalla pm 29 526 nousua, 90-sarjalla 28 705. Sitten pitäisi varmaan jollain osuudella laskea liityntään mukaan Jokeri (olisko jotain 20 000?), 78 (6657), 79 (9086), jne. Eli tuo 47 210 tuntuu pieneltä luvulta, ettei tuo olisi käyttäjiä päivässä eli kaksi nousua per käyttäjä? Tietenkin niitä liityntälinjoja käytetään muuhunkin kuin metroliityntään, mikä vetää toiseen suuntaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Eikö tämä osa metrolla tehdyistä matkoista ole mielestäsi ilman liityntää matkustavien matkoja? Siis kun ei vaihdeta, ei myöskään käytetä liityntää. Petterin väittämä on, että pelkkiä metromatkoja olisi yli 70 % metrolla tehdyistä matkoista. Miten voi olla, jos tilastossa niitä on vain 42 %, eikä silloinkaan ole vielä laskettu kaikkia metronousun sisältäviä matkoja?


Petteri on sanonut, että "noin 25 % Kulosaaren sillan itäpuolella kulkevista metromatkoista on vaihdollisia suoranaisesti liityntälinjastojärjestelmän takia". Miksi sinä tulkitset, että Petteri tarkoittaisi, että loput matkat ovat vaihdottomia? Ei hän tietenkään sitä tarkoita. Ne loput 75 % vain eivät sisällä idän liityntäbussimatkaa.

----------


## Dakkus

> Kun siis ymmärtää, miten tiedot on kerätty ja miten kerätyt tiedot on tallennettu ja niistä laskettu prosentteja, ymmärtää, ettei näiden tässä esillä olleiden prosenttiarvojen perusteella voi sanoa muuta varmaa, kuin että *42 % niistä matkoista, joiden pääkulkutavaksi vastaaja on merkinnyt metro, on sellaisia, joissa on käytetty vain metroa, joten 58 %:ssa näistä matkoista on käytetty myös jotain muuta kulkutapaa kerran tai useamman kerran*. Mihinkään muuhun eivät numerot anna eksaktia vastausta, vaikka saattavat antaa viitteitä.


Tämä paksuntamasi teksti on oikeastaan pointtini ydin.
Ei siis ole olemassa mitään valmista tilastoa siitä, mikä osuus metromatkoista on liityntämatkoja, eli sisältää bussinousun Kulosaaren sillan itäpuolella.
Tästä johtuen ei ole mahdollista väittää valmiiden tilastojen perusteella, että metron matkustajista suurin osa käyttäisi liityntäbusseja. Saattaa siis olla mahdollista, että vain murto-osa metronousun sisältävistä matkoista sisältää bussinousun Kulosaaren sillan itäpuolella eli on liityntäliikennettä.
Valmiit tilastot eivät sellaisenaan anna mitään lisäargumentteja siitä puhumiseen, onko liityntäbussiliikenteen osuus matkoista, joissa pääkulkumuotona on metro, merkittävä.

Koska minkäänlaista valmista tilastoa aiheesta ei ole, on keskustelun pohjaksi tuotava uutta tilastoa, joka on luotu jo olemassaolevien luotettavaksi katsottujen tilastojen pohjalta. Tähän mennessä tässä keskustelussa on tuotu esiin tasan yksi sellainen uusi tilasto, joka perustuu olemassaoleviin, mahdollisesti luotettaviin tilastoihin. Tämä mainittu tilasto on luotu laskemalla, kuinka paljon Kulosaaren sillan yli on metromatkoja kaikenkaikkiaan (sisältäen siis niin pelkän metro-osuuden sisältävät matkat kuin myös metro-osuuden lisäksi bussiosuuden, raitiovaunuosuuden tai junaosuuden sisältävät matkat). Koska tämäkin tilasto on ilmeisesti epävarma, voimme todeta, etteivät tilastot anna mitään pohjaa keskustella liityntäliikenteen käyttäjämääristä ja joudumme pohjaamaan keskustelumme arkikokemukseen. Omalta osaltani arkikokemus on, että metron liityntäbussien (eli bussien, joilla on pysäkki Kulosaaren siltaa idempänä sijaitsevan metroaseman läheisyydessä) matkustajamäärät ovat hyvin matalia, tyypillisen matkustajamäärän ollessa käyttämilläni vuoroilla haarukassa 5-15 matkustajaa per bussi. Koska yksittäisen metrovuoron matkustajamäärät ovat suurempia kuin liityntälinjojen määrä kerrottuna viidellätoista, päättelisin itse arkikokemukseni pohjalta, että vain murto-osaan metromatkoista sisältyy liityntäbussiosuus (eli bussinousu Kulosaaren siltaa idempänä). Koska otantani on vähäinen, tämä käsitys on luonnollisestikin erittäin heikolla pohjalla. Koska minkäänlaista valmista tilastoa ei aiheesta ole olemassa, eikä ole voitu osoittaa riittävissä määrin luotettavaksi myöskään mitään muiden valmiiden tilastojen pohjalta luotua uutta tilastoa, tämä epävarma käsitykseni on ainoa data, jonka voin mitään päättelyä missään määrin perustaa. Tämä on erittäin valitettava asiantila ja vaatisi korjausta! Jos matkustajakäyttäytymistä tutkittaisiin myös siltä osin, käyttävätkö he metromatkansa yhteydessä liityntäliikennettä (eli sisältyykö heidän metronousun sisältäviin matkoihinsa myös bussinousu Kulosaaren siltaa idempänä), saatettaisiin huomata matkustajien kävelevän nykyisellään erittäin pitkiä matkoja metroasemille, mikä voisi johtaa asemavälin tihentämiseen tavalla tai toisella vähintään uusia linjoja rakennettaessa.

Tärkeintä tässä on, että niiltä alueilta, joita liityntäliikenne palvelee, tehdään vain hyvin pieni suhteellinen osa matkoista Kulosaaren länsipuolisten metroasemien välittömään läheisyyteen. Suuri (ehkä jopa suurin?) osa metromatkoista sisältää vaihdon joko busseihin Kampissa, Sörnäisissä, Ruoholahdessa tai Rautatientorilla, ratikoihin Rautatientorilla, Hakaniemessä, Sörnäisessä tai Kampissa tai juniin Rautatientorilla. Tämän premissin pohjalta vaihdottomien metromatkojen määrä vaikuttaisi suorastaan häkellyttävän suurelta. Eräs perustelu, jonka vaihdottomien metromatkojen suurelle määrälle keksin on, että se kattaa lähes kaikki matkat, joissa ei ole bussinousua Kulosaaren sillan länsipuolella. Tähän taas olisi ainoana selityksenä se, että metroasemille ei Kulosaaren itäpuolella saavuta liityntäbusseilla vaan kävellen.

Kun erittäin merkittävä osa metro-osuuden sisältävistä matkoista sisältää bussinousun Kulosaaren sillan länsipuolella, luku siitä, mikä osuus matkoista, joiden pääkulkuneuvona on metro, sisältää bussinousun ylipäätään (oli sitten liityntäliikennettä, eli bussinousu Kulosaaren sillan itäpuolella tai muuta bussivaihdon sisältävää liikennettä, eli bussinousu Kulosaaren sillan länsipuolella), ei kerro kertakaikkiaan mitään siitä, miten isoon osaan matkoista, joissa pääkulkumuotona on metro, sisältyy liityntäbussimatka (eli bussinousu Kulosaaren siltaa idempänä). Aivan kuten itsekin sanoit.

----------


## teme

> Erikseen mainittu idän liityntäbussilinjaston kokonaisnousujen ja idän metroasemien käyttäjämäärien suhde on sekin hyvin suoraviivainen tapa haarukoida liitynnän osuutta. Itse asiassa se on suoraviivaisuutensa takia todennäköisesti tarkempi kuin kuvaajiesi piirtämiseksi tarvittavat laajemmat yksinkertaistavat oletukset. Kummatkin ovat kuitenkin perusteltavissa ja tuottanevat kohtuullisen arvion.


No mä haarukoisin tätä näin:

80-sarja 30 000 nousua, 90-sarja samoin, yhteensä 60 000
Poikittaislinjoilta (Jokeri, 79, 78...) ja muita linjoilta (16, 58, 59...) ehkä jotain 10 000 - 20 000 nousua osuus tähän tarkasteluun. Sanotaan 15 000.
Metrolla 90 000 nousua Kulosaaren sillalta itään (?).

En osaa sanoa kuinka moni noiden liityntälinjojen nousuista on muita kuin liityntämatkoja (asiointi, koulu..) mutta arvataan että tuo osuus on 20-40%.

Täten liityntämatkoja 60-80% 75 000 noususta, eli 45 000 - 60 000 nousua. Ja täten 45 000 / 90 000 eli 50% tai 60 000 / 90 000 eli 66% metron matkoista on liityntäliikennettä.

Mielenkiintoisempaa olisi toki tietää liitynnän vaikutus käyttöön alueellaan, ja sitä varten tarvittaisiin jotenkin vertailukelpoisia kulkumuoto-osuuksia aseman nurkilta ja liityntäalueelta.

----------


## kouvo

> En nyt jaksa tähän pidemmin syventyvä, mutta tässä on nyt jotain hämärää, tai mun data on päin honkia:
> 
> Aikoinaan kopsannut nousumäärät matkustajakyselystä, ja niiden mukaan 80-sarjalla pm 29 526 nousua, 90-sarjalla 28 705. Sitten pitäisi varmaan jollain osuudella laskea liityntään mukaan Jokeri (olisko jotain 20 000?), 78 (6657), 79 (9086), jne. Eli tuo 47 210 tuntuu pieneltä luvulta, ettei tuo olisi käyttäjiä päivässä eli kaksi nousua per käyttäjä? Tietenkin niitä liityntälinjoja käytetään muuhunkin kuin metroliityntään, mikä vetää toiseen suuntaan.


Toisaalta (jos oletuksesi pitää kutinsa) tuo ei kuitenkaan kyseistä laskelmaa välttämättä ihan hirveästi vääristä. Eikös metrossakin nousut tarkoita metroon nousua, ei metrosta nousua? Joten siitäkin puuttuu puolet. Ihmiset kai karkeasti ottaen yleensä tulevat myös takaisin jos jonnekin lähtevät. 

Nyt on kyllä tätä sinänsä yksinkertaista asiaa pyöritelty vaikka mitenkäpäin, että alkaa pakka ainakin omalta osaltani olla suhteellisen sekaisin. Joku taulukko johon olis koottu lukuja *ilman minkäänlaista tulkintaa* olis kiva  :Wink:

----------


## teme

Hyvä teksti, mutta puutun tähän:



> Omalta osaltani arkikokemus on, että metron liityntäbussien (eli bussien, joilla on pysäkki Kulosaaren siltaa idempänä sijaitsevan metroaseman läheisyydessä) matkustajamäärät ovat hyvin matalia, tyypillisen matkustajamäärän ollessa käyttämilläni vuoroilla haarukassa 5-15 matkustajaa per bussi. *Koska yksittäisen metrovuoron matkustajamäärät ovat suurempia kuin liityntälinjojen määrä kerrottuna viidellätoista*, päättelisin itse arkikokemukseni pohjalta, että vain murto-osaan metromatkoista sisältyy liityntäbussiosuus (eli bussinousu Kulosaaren siltaa idempänä).


Vai onko? Kulosaaresta itään on linjalla seitsämän asemaa. En pidä ollenkaan mahdottomana ajatuksena että per metrojuna asemilta lähtee yhteensä 15 bussia. Pitää selvittää, koska tämä on maailman tärkein asia, ja muuten olisin siivoamassa. Katsotaan:

Pelkästään Herttoniemen asemalle tulee 57 bussia ruuhkatunnissa, näkee näppärästi tästä pysäkkiaikataulusta http://aikataulut.hsl.fi/pysakit/fi/1433113.html
Päälle vielä linja 16 5 bussia http://aikataulut.hsl.fi/pysakit/fi/1431103.html
Sekä 59 8 bussia http://aikataulut.hsl.fi/pysakit/fi/1431104.html
Eli 70 bussia

Siilitiellä 10 bussia, http://aikataulut.hsl.fi/pysakit/fi/1431129.html

Itäkeskus yhteensä 67 bussia
- Marjaniementieltä 15 bussia, http://aikataulut.hsl.fi/pysakit/fi/1455101.html
- 58 6 bussia, http://aikataulut.hsl.fi/pysakit/fi/1455101.html
- Jokeri 17 bussia, http://aikataulut.hsl.fi/pysakit/fi/1456218.html
- Turunlinnantie 29 bussia, http://aikataulut.hsl.fi/pysakit/fi/1453118.html

Eli ruuhkatunnissa Herttoniemi - Itis välillä asemille saapuu 70 + 10 + 67 = 147 bussia. Metrojunia kulkee suuntaansa 15, eli noin 10 bussia per metrojuna. En jaksa kattoa niitä haaroja, mutta arvelisin että erillaista liityntähärpäkettä on hyvinkin ruuhkatunnissa 15 per metrojuna.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:48 ----------




> Toisaalta (jos oletuksesi pitää kutinsa) tuo ei kuitenkaan kyseistä laskelmaa välttämättä ihan hirveästi vääristä. Eikös metrossakin nousut tarkoita metroon nousua, ei metrosta nousua? Joten siitäkin puuttuu puolet. Ihmiset kai karkeasti ottaen yleensä tulevat myös takaisin jos jonnekin lähtevät.


Ei tarkoita, vaikka metron yhteydessä muuten normaalit käsitteet saavat hassuja merkityksiä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> HEn pidä ollenkaan mahdottomana ajatuksena että per metrojuna asemilta lähtee yhteensä 15 bussia. Pitää selvittää, koska tämä on maailman tärkein asia, ja muuten olisin siivoamassa.


http://xkcd.com/386/

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:57 ----------




> Ei tarkoita, vaikka metron yhteydessä muuten normaalit käsitteet saavat hassuja merkityksiä.


Yritit kai kuitenkin sanoa, että "tarkoittaa". Siis tarkoittaa nousuja metroon.

----------


## teme

On se 90 000 nousua metroon idässäkin muuten alakanttiin, metroon yhteensä koko arkipäivän 196 000.

Lähde mistä löytyy myös eri bussi- ja ratikkalinjojen nousut muun ohella, Liite 1, http://www.hsl.fi/FI/mikaonhsl/julka...osraportti.pdf

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mielenkiintoisempaa olisi toki tietää liitynnän vaikutus käyttöön alueellaan, ja sitä varten tarvittaisiin jotenkin vertailukelpoisia kulkumuoto-osuuksia aseman nurkilta ja liityntäalueelta.


HSL:n liikennetutkimuksen päiväkirja-aineiston perusteella pitäisi saada käsitys siitä, miten metroon tullaan. Sillä jos jokainen on merkinnyt käyttämänsä kulkuvälineen oikeassa järjestyksessä, idästä alkaviin metronousun sisältäviin matkoihin on olemassa tieto, miten metroon tultiin. En tiedä, miten matkapäiväkirjat on koodattu tietokannaksi, mutta jos matkaketjut on tallennettu kuten on merkitty, niin sitten tämä tieto pitäisi olla.

Matkapäiväkirjalomakkeessa on myös osoite. Siten aineistosta saa jopa selville, miten pitkältä ollaan halukkaita kävelemään, pyöräilemään, käyttämään autoa tai liityntäbussia.

Sinänsä irrallaan siitä, miten asia on, voi pohtia sitä, mitä merkitsee se, onko liityntäbussilinjoilla paljon vai vähän käyttäjiä. Sanotaan nyt vaikka näin vähän provosoivasti:

Vain 42 % on pelkkiä metromatkoja, suurin osa on vaihdollisia matkoja, koska:
- metron kattavuus on huono
- liityntäliikenne toimii hyvin ja sitä halutaan käyttää
- liityntäjärjestelmä ei heikennä ratkaisevasti palvelutasoa ja käyttöhalukkuutta
- liityntälinjasto kattaa suuren väestömäärän
- liityntämatkasta huolimatta käytetään joukkoliikennettä eikä autoa

Vain 25 % on liityntäliikenteen metromatkoja, koska:
- metron käyttäjät asuvat kävelyetäisyydellä asemista
- liityntäliikenne on kehnoa ja mieluummin kävellään pitkiäkin matkoja
- liityntäliikennejärjestelmä heikentää ratkaisevasti joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa
- liityntäliikenteen kattavuus on heikko
- liityntäliikennealueelta ei käytetä joukkoliikennettä vaan enimmäkseen autoa

Jos tässä nyt yksittäisotantoja pohditaan, niin itse asun 1520 minuutin liityntävuorovälin päässä ja kävelymatka on 1318 min riippuen asemasta. Lähemmällä asemalla on vain puolet vuoroista (8 min metrovuoroväli) ja kauempana olevalla kaikki vuorot. Ehkä puolet kotoa lähdöistä on liityntäbussilla, koska on tiedossa aikataulu. Toinen puoli autolla, koska jatkoyhteydet ovat kehnot. Esim. jos menen 58:lle, yleensä se lähtee 12 minuuttia ennen kuin oma bussini tulee Itikseen. Auton valitsen myös silloin, kun haluan ehtiä nopeasti takaisin. Sillä jos joudun odottamaan bussin lähtöä enemmän kuin noin 8 minuuttia (= 2 metron vuorovöliä), kävelen mieluummin, koska bussin odottaminen on tylsää enkä voita ajassa mitään.

Mitäpä siis minun kohdaltani tulee tilastoksi? Puolet matkoistani on autoliityntää, ehkä 30 % bussiliityntää ja 20 % kävelyliityntää. Siis 18 minuutin matkan päästä tulee pelkkiä metromatkoja 20 % vain siksi, että kävelen metrolta kotiin, en koskaan toisin päin.

Oman liityntälinjani bussien matkustajamääriä olen seurannut. Haarukka on 1020 per vuoro, siis 3080 hlö/tunti.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Yksi asia, mikä vaikuttaa kulkutottumuksiin on, että autottomat kotitaloudet ilmeisesti valitsevat asuinpaikkansa idässä metroasemien ja kauppakeskusten läheltä ja autolliset sitten kauempaa. 

Minusta muutama viikko sitten tällä forumilla oli jossain ketjussa kuva, jossa oli kuvattu autottomien talouksien sijoittumista pääkaupunkiseudulla, mutta nyt en löydä sitä. Sitä olisi hauska tiirailla uudestaan.

----------


## hezec

> Minusta muutama viikko sitten tällä forumilla oli jossain ketjussa kuva, jossa oli kuvattu autottomien talouksien sijoittumista pääkaupunkiseudulla, mutta nyt en löydä sitä. Sitä olisi hauska tiirailla uudestaan.


Kyseessä lienee tämä raportti. Relevantti kuva on PDF:n sivulla 11.

Mutulla tuntuu melkein yllättävältä, että autottomia asuntokuntia on noinkin paljon. Toisaalta niiden sijoittuminen korreloi aika vahvasti joukkoliikennetarjonnan kanssa, ja tietysti asuntokunnat myös kasvavat metrolähiön yksiöstä Östersundomin kartanoiksi... pitänee uskoa.

----------

